# Ryobi Router Table



## Bill Flottmann (Oct 9, 2006)

Purchased a plunge router from Ryobi and the recommended Ryobi router table.
Problem is that with the router attached to the table and the plunger completely compressed only a small fraction of the bit extends above the table. Any suggestions ! ! !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Some plunge routers will have this error when you mount them into a router table.
Some of the bits are just to short.
You can use/get this item(s) to get around the error.

Router Collet Extension

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html

They do have FREE shipping that will save you a bit of money. 

But do check your manual 1st. and make sure it's not a error with the router.

One small note***did you take the springs out of the router base ?,some of them just can't compress the springs that much when the springs are in place.

Bj


----------



## Bill Flottmann (Oct 9, 2006)

*Router Collet Extension*

Thanks Bj - Ordered two collet extenders, one for 1/4" shank bits and one for the 1/2". Sounds like the solution I needed. Will give them a try as soon as they are shipped. Mr. Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bill

I'm sure you will like them just like I do 

Why you're wating for them to come in look in your tool box for a good used short 18mm wrench to use on the 1/4" one and a 1 1/16" one for the 1/2" one. ( 1/4" one,I use a short type Snap-On for the one I have,about 4 1/2" long.)

The 1 1/16" is a big wrench but you can get around this by finding one of the Stamped out wrenchs that come with many tools (called a service wrench)
Many have a 1" one as a standard size or metic one that you take to the grinder and open it up to 1 1/16", if you don't have one in the junk box you can find them at the flea market for a buck or two. 


Bj 





Bill Flottmann said:


> Thanks Bj - Ordered two collet extenders, one for 1/4" shank bits and one for the 1/2". Sounds like the solution I needed. Will give them a try as soon as they are shipped. Mr. Bill


----------

